# Bear hand-over-hands on a rope



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha just saw this on ksl http://www.ksl.com/?sid=29018983&nid=1017&title=have-you-seen-this-smarter-than-the-average-bear


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that is the precise reason that I love bear hunting so much.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

That was too funny.......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

that was a goodun


----------

